# My plants growing super fast and ther is intense pearling but stil GDA[emoji36][emoji



## xandro007 (Mar 14, 2016)

Experts pleas

Can pleas someone help me I tried averything.






























Verzonden vanaf mijn iPad met Tapatalk


----------



## Amphiprion (Jul 12, 2005)

Setup specifications, like light, CO2 or not, etc? Do you add fertilizer and if so, what and at what amounts? Do you test the water and if so, what are the results?


----------



## ramskip (Mar 1, 2010)

What's your tank temperature? A digital thermometer is best. Keep it below 81.5 F. if possible. 

What's your light? Fluorescents attract algae. Doesn't matter the color temp. Don't get me started, but there's plenty of info here about spectral light distribution vs color temp.


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Pearling only means your plants produce oxygen faster than it can dissolve in water or the water is already saturated with oxygen. It tells you nothing about health. So when a plant comes all kind of nutrients short, it still pearls, but basically it's only dying faster than when it wasn't pearling. So all the pearling tells me is that you use a lot of light, all the gda tells you it's more light than the plants can handle with the amount of nutrients they have.
My advice would be to either reduce the amount of light or find out what your plants are missing. 9 out of 10 times I fixed GDA by adding magnesium, but it might be something else in your tank, or you can try magnesium as well.


----------



## xandro007 (Mar 14, 2016)

Yo-han said:


> Pearling only means your plants produce oxygen faster than it can dissolve in water or the water is already saturated with oxygen. It tells you nothing about health. So when a plant comes all kind of nutrients short, it still pearls, but basically it's only dying faster than when it wasn't pearling. So all the pearling tells me is that you use a lot of light, all the gda tells you it's more light than the plants can handle with the amount of nutrients they have.
> My advice would be to either reduce the amount of light or find out what your plants are missing. 9 out of 10 times I fixed GDA by adding magnesium, but it might be something else in your tank, or you can try magnesium as well.


The problem is already solved so it thanks for your help I didn't dimmed the light the light is even higher now it was so ting with my nutrients I know now that the problem never the light is but nutrient inbalance








This is my tank now 
En in het Nederlands toch leuk dat je er nog hebt opgeantwoort i aprecieer


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Graag gedaan!

I think I missed the date of your post. Either way, good to hear it's fixed, what did you changed?


----------

